# Grandpas breath



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 14, 2019)

almost done!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 14, 2019)

Not sure I would smoke something called “grandpas breath”...I loved both of my grandpas though...


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2019)

nice, lol.


----------

